# What is the CORRECT ICD-9 code for ABNORMAL CTA?



## DianeAAPC (Jun 8, 2011)

We have a few differant answers in the office for the correct code for ABNORMAL CTA - wondering what everyone else is using?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 8, 2011)

It is location dependent.  Please go in index - Abnormal, then radiological examination and choose the system of which CTA was performed.

HTH.


----------



## DianeAAPC (Jun 10, 2011)

*Abnormal Coronary CTA*

Abnormal CORONARY CTA? 
Would it be 793.99 or 794.39?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 12, 2011)

794.39


----------

